# Rockport Flounder - 3/1 - Double Trip



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*3/1/2018 - Double Trip*

For the first trip tonight, I had the Tony D. group of 2 onboard. Conditions were nice, with NNE wind at 10-15mph and normal tide levels. We found the fish right away over hard sand and mud bottom. We ended with a 10 flounder limit by 7:45pm (45 minutes of gigging). The fish were nice size, all 15-18".

For the second trip tonight I had the John W. group of 3 onboard, and we got started gigging at 10:30pm. Our first stop was a little slow, gigging only 3 fish in the first 30 minutes. We made a move, and found some larger flounder holding on soft mud bottom with poor water clarity. We ended with a 15 flounder limit by midnight (1.5 hours of gigging). The fish were very good size for early March, all 15-19".

*Upcoming open dates:
March: 5-8, 20, 22, 25-28
April: 1-4, 8-12, 15-19, 22-26, 30
May: 1-3, 6-30*

I also do "late trips" if I finish quickly with my first group. Late trips usually leave the dock 10pm-midnight. Please call for availability. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked.

Price: $550 for 3 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

